

Ask YC: Who is Nickb and what is his start-up? - demandred

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99923<p>Just curious, really. Not really a part of the YC crowd so I haven't the slightest clue.
======
nickb
Hi, thanks for asking!

I'll start blogging fairly soon and all your questions will be answered. I
need to start blogging because I promised a bunch of posts on Arc (including
many modifications that I've made to it), Lisp, business of startups etc. To
tell you the truth, I just didn't want to start a blog because blogging eats
up a lot of time and time is something that I don't have in abundance right
now. If the curiosity is eating you, you can always email me and I'll provide
you with more info.

------
gtani
his life story

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99923>

~~~
fallentimes
Nickb - when is your startup launching?

~~~
nickb
Well, we're working on a video demo and technical information and this stage.
The backend of what we're working on proved to be very challenging indeed and
was a lot of work. It also ended up being a lot more complicated than we
thought due to the volume of data that we'll have to support.

So we're very close indeed!

------
ashleyw
Maybe hes just the MrBabyMan of HN — just like everyone else here, except he
really likes submitting ALL the cool stuff he finds on a daily basis?

Though I am interested what his startup is. :-)

------
unalone
I believe NickB is one of the FriendFeed guys, though I could be wrong. I
remember a FriendFeed staff member going by FirstnameL, anyway.

~~~
nostrademons
Don't think he's FriendFeed, the whole FriendFeed team is listed on their
website and there's no Nick:

<http://friendfeed.com/about/team>

NickB also said his startup uses a lot of Ruby on Rails, and Friendfeed's a
mostly-Python shop.

~~~
unalone
PaulB, then? Hmm.

~~~
yan
He's just "paul" on HN

------
mariorz
see here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152500>

------
tesseract
viaweb?

</kidding>

------
albertcardona
Wasn't it stated somewhere that pg == nickb ?

~~~
nickbtard
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152428>

~~~
albertcardona
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152559>

20 points by pg 211 days ago | link

Damn. Forgot that. Yes, sorry, it's not an April Fools' joke. I am actually
nickb.

